# Dremel stopped, 74 Cadillac Eldorado



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Made from a Lindberg Kit, used original rims and tires. Drive: JL Thunderjet chassis.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Satellite, That Eldorado is really fantastic. In fact the color looks real close to the shade of green that I painted the 54 Chevy I had when I was in High School... I always thought it was a great color... 

Gotta love those Mini-Lindy's.... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Holy Huggy Bear Batman.*

Now that's a time machine.... Nice job man. BTW where do these Lindberg kits come from? Are there many other models in HO scale? tjd


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I had that kit too. In red. Dang.

Here are a few Mini-Lindys I found not too long ago...










The purple car doesn't belong in the pic... it's apparently a cheap plastic knockoff of a Lesney Matchbox Pontiac. I got it at a flea market with plans of mounting it on a Tjet.

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW.. one cool looking car man! did that car had front wheel drive? 

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Now that's a time machine.... Nice job man. BTW where do these Lindberg kits come from? Are there many other models in HO scale? tjd


tjd, Mini-Lindy's are only available on e-pay these days. I don['t remember if there were other "models" made in HO scale... HTH

Jeff


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Now that's a time machine.... Nice job man. BTW where do these Lindberg kits come from? Are there many other models in HO scale? tjd


Here you found all the lindberg ones. Some are like real H0, some are too small
for slot conversion.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95190&highlight=lindberg


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Rick what are the paticulars on the GT40? Wheelbase does it match up?? It looks like the early MKI fromthe front? I'm not making any HO cars but I love all the GT40's and would probably make that one for Robin to put on the web site if it fits right wheelbase wise.

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hey Rick what are the paticulars on the GT40? Wheelbase does it match up?? It looks like the early MKI fromthe front? I'm not making any HO cars but I love all the GT40's and would probably make that one for Robin to put on the web site if it fits right wheelbase wise.
> 
> Roger Corrie


 hey Roger, here's how it looks compared to a long wheelbase JLTO chassis. The wheelwells are big enough that it seems to be okay with a stock Tjet too.










The only problem is that when you take the bottom off (it comes off with 2 screws) you lose the rocker panels and the underside of the nose. The rear screw post is in exactly the right place, the front is too far forward.










Dunno what the early MK1 looks like, but here's the front.










(continued in next post)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

(continued from previous)
And the back.










And this is what gets left behind when you take the top off...










any chance you could do some casting off this one without beating it up too bad? (except for the decals, of course...)

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Rick,

I would have to remove the wheels fill the inside with clay, put it back together then add some clay to the bottom the make the mold. If the wheels come out then it can be done without tearing it up.

It is the early MKI

Roger Corrie


----------

